# Bit the Plumber!



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

This weekend Eli bit the plumber. This is the first time he's ever bitten anyone! He will often growl and bark at strangers who come in our home. I usually try putting him in a "stay" position or ask a member of the family to remove him to another room with them if the barking becomes too distracting.

I was holding Eli in my arms while standing around and talking the plumber. He seemed to be calm so I put him down on the floor and he calmly walked over to the plumber and bit him! Thank goodness it was a "light" bite and did not draw blood. 

On the one hand, I'm glad he showed bite inhibition. On the other, this is not acceptable. Any advice for how to be deal with fear of strangers that may lead to biting>


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack will do this too. I really have to watch the body language of Jack and the person involved. Usually strangers, quick loud noises or actions, their protecting mode to protect you, visitors eye contact, visitors reaching for Jack, tell visitors to ignore Jack, don't look at him. Let Jack come and visit at his own pace. Watch that body language.
I end up hold Jack until everything calms down. And, then praise all good behavior and catch bad behavior with a loud EH! EH!

I am up for learning lessons too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry did this to the washing machine repairman. Just a light snap.
In the dog's defense, he had just woken up. It was my fault that I did not leash him off first.
My plan was to deny deny deny.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Was your plumber big, deep-voiced with facial hair?

My old dog loved the plumber when he first came inside. Then I tossed the dog out because he was being a pest. The plumber walked to his van to get something. As he was walking back, the evil wretch of a dog slinked up behind him and nipped him. 

I was mortified. Later I read an article about how dogs, especially Border Collies, seem to perceive strange men. "Could be a man.....or.... could be a BEAR!" Whatever it is, it is big, growly and scary. My brother later proved this when we went to visit. He was trying to grow a goatee and was very scraggily. My dog lost his mind. bark, bark, growl, growl, backing away, etc. 

My brother stepped into the bathroom and shaved. (It wasn't a very successful goatee.  ) When he came out, my idiot dog was "Hey, where have you been? I love you."

After that, I never give any of my beasties a chance to change their minds about strangers.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

ound: Nope, not big with facial hair. He's actually what I would describe as a diminutive Italian gentleman with no facial hair but a very heavy accent. 

On the one hand, it's comforting to know Eli is protective. On the other, I wish I could help control his behavior better so he knows when it's ok to "stand down".


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It might be the uniform and the strange car, and the different odor about the stranger. Have you noticed that sometimes certain strangers have no effect while others the dogs do not trust and pitch a fit?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan has nipped workers at my house. Part of it is that he wants to greet them, but they don't take the time to sit with him (understandable). And when they walk away he grabs at their pants. We keep a leash on the coat rack by the front door, and that leash goes on him before anyone strange comes into the house.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> It might be the uniform and the strange car, and the different odor about the stranger. Have you noticed that sometimes certain strangers have no effect while others the dogs do not trust and pitch a fit?


The plumber smelled very strongly of cigarette smoke. We're non-smoking so I'm sure that smell was pretty overwhelming for Eli (it was hard for me to tolerate!). I also notice that Eli doesn't like the UPS brown uniform or when people are dressed in dark colors when it's dark. I don't think anyone likes to be approached by people who are hard to see. Guess if it's scary for me it is for him too, which is why he begins to bark and growl.

I feel some comfort that I'm not alone. Not that this wasn't a serious situation at all but that it happens.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Are fear of strangers a Havanese thing? Louis is fearful of strangers. He growls and barks at strange people on walks. He's more wary of strange noises or people than my other dog (standard poodle).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Are fear of strangers a Havanese thing? Louis is fearful of strangers. He growls and barks at strange people on walks. He's more wary of strange noises or people than my other dog (standard poodle).


I can only speak for my hav, Tillie doesn't have ANY fear of anyone at anytime... she greets the man walking down the street, the woman who comes to the door to sell something, the kids at school, all with the same exuberance and love as she would greet someone she knows. Although when she greets someone she knows, then she is REALLY over the top with excitement! LOL
I don't know if it is common among havs, but I really think it probably really depends on how they were raised and how they were socialized while they were growing up. Curious what everyone else's thoughts are??


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Ruffles is VERY weary of strangers. It takes a few visits for her to warm up to people. When someone stoops down to pet her when we are out walking, she hides behind me. She snapped at my SIL the other day when she came over. But I think that's because she rang the door bell and came walking right in. She didn't give us a chance to answer the door but that's what we do for family. We don't make them wait. In Ruffles defence we have no idea how or even if she was socialized when she was a pup. We got her from a rescue when she was about 9 months old. She was abandoned on the door step of the rescue. We know nothing about her life before us.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

No; it's not a Havanese thing; it's common in any breed (more in some than in others).

Tue, 3 Apr 2012 01:54:38 (PDT)


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

LoudRam said:


> Ruffles is VERY weary of strangers. It takes a few visits for her to warm up to people. When someone stoops down to pet her when we are out walking, she hides behind me. She snapped at my SIL the other day when she came over. But I think that's because she rang the door bell and came walking right in. She didn't give us a chance to answer the door but that's what we do for family. We don't make them wait. In Ruffles defence we have no idea how or even if she was socialized when she was a pup. We got her from a rescue when she was about 9 months old. She was abandoned on the door step of the rescue. We know nothing about her life before us.


This sounds just like my boy. Louis cowers from people when they try to pet him over his head! I got him at 2 years old so who knows what his life was like before me! Since having him, I've become very in-tuned to how exactly people greet dogs. I find most people do _not_ know how to approach dogs. They think every dog loves people automatically. Louis is interested in strange people (at the dog park), because he will sniff their legs and hands, but as soon as they make a move to pet him, he moves away and he's outta there! He gives me this look like "Can you believe this person tried to touch ME?!" Now when people want me to meet their dogs, I practically ignore the dog (I don't make eye contact with the dog), let them come to me to sniff, maybe I'll extend a hand, but I don't try to pet them. I leave it at that if that's all they want. If they want more they will come back and ask for more.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi is Ok with strangers coming in the house. We have had a few repair man come in and I never locked the dog, he is usually sniffing and walking around all the time (being friendly). 
Toby has only met (in the house) a few fireman and he went from hand to hand like he knew them. This was back in January when he was younger, some neighbor called the fire department to tell them that there was smoke coming out of my Chimney, they had a good laugh when I opened the door and they saw the wood burning in the fireplace).


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

*Strangers? No such thing*

Luna loves strangers, people, dogs, everyone! In fact, I think of this as her major flaw. When we walk down the street, she must greet everyone and if they respond...OMG she will treat them to the full bore "I love you, let me kiss your face and chew on your ear, and don't leave and Mommy, don't take me away from this wonderful person." And there I am. Stuck. Sola will follow Luna's lead but they back off after a reasonable time. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought the Havanese temperament was "playful" and "social" much like you describe Tillie. I wouldn't expect one of our little angels to growl at strangers, unless it's a play growl. Sergio looks up at people standing around him or walking by all the time, because he's curious. If they bend over and try to pet him, he bunny hops behind my legs!! It's like he wears a sign that says, "Pet me," but then he doesn't follow through. I don't know if it's his temperament, or something that we can gradually work towards.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Hallie is like Tillie & Luna - she kisses everyone and is thrilled to meet strangers (people, dogs, whatever), yet when she sees someone she knows it's over the top in comparison. She has managed to win over many people who thought they'd never like a toy dog.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

tokipoke said:


> This sounds just like my boy. Louis cowers from people when they try to pet him over his head! I got him at 2 years old so who knows what his life was like before me! Since having him, I've become very in-tuned to how exactly people greet dogs. I find most people do _not_ know how to approach dogs. They think every dog loves people automatically. Louis is interested in strange people (at the dog park), because he will sniff their legs and hands, but as soon as they make a move to pet him, he moves away and he's outta there! He gives me this look like "Can you believe this person tried to touch ME?!" Now when people want me to meet their dogs, I practically ignore the dog (I don't make eye contact with the dog), let them come to me to sniff, maybe I'll extend a hand, but I don't try to pet them. I leave it at that if that's all they want. If they want more they will come back and ask for more.


You got that right!!!! People reaching over the dog's head is an aggressive sign. How would you like it if some came above you to touch your head and you do not know what that hand is going to do!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is definitely friendly to everyone he meets, IF they follow proper doggy etiquette. If they let him smell their hand first, then stroke under his chin or on his chest, he'll e a friend for life in seconds... And he'll remember the person from then on. But if they reach for the top of his head, he does what Sergio does, and "bunny hops" backwards away from them. 

We've had to work hard on this because in Novice AKC obedience, the dog has to let the judge touch them on the head, shoulders and just in front of the tail. If I put him in a formal "stand for exam", he will allow someone to do this, but that's not the way it works in real life.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya has no fear either. She would happily walk away with anyone. She begins
therapy training on saturday so I can take her to hospitals or nursing homes. I think she needs to calm down a bit, but we will see how it goes. Next on tap for the little princess will be agility training.


----------

